# Converse sneaker has something cool



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

Converse, maker of the popular Chuck Taylor canvas sneaker, turns 100 this year.  To celebrate, the company has introduced the Century collection, which features reissues of classic designs, as well as new styles.  Some of the new styles  have country-inspired hand-sketch Flowers print and Check plaid.  

My favorite part of their website is the function of designing my own sneaker.  Check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Converse - Chuck Taylor, Jack Purcell, Basketball Shoes, Design Your Own Converse Shoes


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be getting the plaid ones for sure!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

I am ordering some for a few people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just love these.


----------

